# iCloud ?



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Anyone using it?  Like it?  Problems?  I've done the update on my MBP and all iDevices, but so far have said NO to Cloud.  Now I kind of think I want to.  Maybe.  Don't completely understand how it works / what it does.


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

It's seems to be working well for me. I'm using it to sync calendars and contacts, and it's worked flawlessly so far.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

I just spent a little time on the phone with AppleCare regarding iCloud.  Syncing calendar and contacts is pretty much the only reason for me to use it.  I wouldn't use iCloud for anything else.


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

And strangely, I use google calendar, so it should sync thru that anyway, but I still like it.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

So far it's not doing anything that MobileMe didn't do (for me), so I'm underwhelmed.

Mike


----------



## monkeyluis (Oct 17, 2010)

I don't know why you wouldn't use it.  I have it on and love that my iPad, iPhone and MacBook are all sync'd up all the time.  It's free so why not turn it on and let every thing sync for you.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

jmiked said:


> So far it's not doing anything that MobileMe didn't do (for me), so I'm underwhelmed.
> 
> Mike


Bill at AppleCare said today that MobileMe is going to be discontinued next year.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

But I don't want ALL my photos and ALL my music synced to ALL iDevices.  I would like ALL music synced on MacBook Pro, iTouch, and iPhone, but not iPad.  Guess I could do that.


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

I'm using it for two things.

1.  Back up my iPad 2 and Iphone 4S.

2. Photostream.  I love getting the photos instantly on my PC (had to download the iPad control panel).  And don't mind them showing up on both my iPhone and iPad.  I don't think the Photo stream photos actually take up storage space on your devices anyway--I think you have to copy them to the camera roll for it to actually be on your device rather than the cloud.

Calendar I just use google calendar and synch to that.  My work uses Office 365 (Microsoft exchange) as our e-mail service, so that gets synced to the mail app on my iPad/iPhone and to Outlook on all my PCs.


----------



## monkeyluis (Oct 17, 2010)

Sandpiper said:


> But I don't want ALL my photos and ALL my music synced to ALL iDevices. I would like ALL music synced on MacBook Pro, iTouch, and iPhone, but not iPad. Guess I could do that.


Yeah, just go into the settings and turn it off. Then it won't sync.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

Sandpiper said:


> Bill at AppleCare said today that MobileMe is going to be discontinued next year.


Yep. That's why I went ahead and converted from MM to iCloud.

Mike


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

I converted from MobileMe to iCloud too. Not sure why anyone wouldn't want to use iCloud, especially if they have more than one Apple device or computer.


----------

